# Anyone check in from N Zealand or Aust



## JoanneHB

Hi I am a mom of a 10 year old with IBS and am new to all this - I see that most users are from the US or UK but anyone from New Zealand or Australia> If so would love to make contact.


----------



## Ausie one

Hi I am from Australia.


----------



## JoanneHB

Hi nice to hear from you ... at least you are a lot closer that UK or US.What is your situation with IBS?


----------



## Sophie NZ

Hi im from New Zealand. Im a 21 year old female i have had IBS since i was 10 years old so i understand what your son/daughter is going through. If i can be of any kind of help or support let me knowSophie


----------



## MrBumwe

Hey All,,, I am an ozzie tooI am a 25 yo , have suffered IBS since i was 18,,,, best seven years of my life, lol, be good to hear from fellow ozzies any advice or ideas or even just a chat, aside from the illness it is really an isolating feeling


----------



## melmel

Hi,I'm in Adelaide and have just been properly diagnosed, but have had symptoms since I was a child. I have an 8 year old child who is also showing ibs symptoms so I am going to put us both on the same diet. I've just bought Heather Van Vorous' book on eating for ibs and looking forward to changing our life hopefully!


----------



## lovely lee

hi im from christchurch newzealand i have had ibs for years and recently diagnosed with ibddp i have been so ill and would love to make contact with anyone from mewzealand be great if one could support each other cheers leanne


----------



## lb_

Hi, I'm from sydney. Been diagnosed with IBS in the last few months had symptoms for the last year.


----------



## PeterAlex

Hi from Melbourne Australia.Have had IBS for many years.


----------



## Lynne Mackay

Hi, I'm from Melbourne, Aust and have had IBS for many years. Has anyone taken Colofac?


----------



## KiwiCam

New member here, diagnosed with IBS-C recently.

Living in Christchurch and wanting to make contact with others to discuss things!


----------



## Joe51

For your information there is an active support group in Australia called

IBIS Irritable Bowel Information & Support Association of Australia Inc.

website: http://www.ibis-australia.org/

Joe Stosser
Victorian state contact and National Vice-President - IBIS

[from the website]

Where are we?

The office is in Queensland but we are an Australia-wide organisation with members in every state.

What can we do for you?

We have a Member Resource Pack" which has a book, "Managing Irritable Bowel Syndrome," a CAN'T WAIT Card, a form for a Bowel Record, and Websites to Explore.

We publish a quarterly newsletter for members, Ibis Nest, which has news, educational articles, stories, thoughts and ideas. Reviews of books and websites are also included.

We are available on the telephone and email Monday to Friday, 9-5 for you to discuss any concerns about IBS. See Area Contacts or phone Claire at the office on (07) 3372 2091.

What can you do for yourself and others?

Firstly you can join our Association and get the benefits of membership.

Occasional cafe meetings are held to encourage members. Come along and share with others, details in newsletters.


----------



## niecey

Hi.I	have IBSC and live in Marlborough.


----------



## Pip Mills

Hi guys, I am a 22 year old female from NZ and have had IBS for a year. I was a bit shocked when my gastroenterologist said that there were no support groups at all for IBS in NZ, considering how many people have it and the effects that it has on quality of life. Would love to get in touch with others that suffer so that we can have a wee moan to each other every now and then so that our loved ones don't have to try and understand all the time. I set up a face book page so please add yourself so we can stay in touch and possibly even meet up. Cheers, Pip


----------



## Pip Mills

the facebook page link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/1520557664875329/


----------

